# Full HD 144Hz Vs QHD (<144Hz)



## GrimScareCrow (29. September 2018)

Hi Leute,
ich brauche Hilfe bei der Wahl eines neuen Monitors. Aber hier geht es nicht nur darum, dass ich ein konkretes Modell vorgeschlagen bekomme, sondern darum, welche "Art" Monitor ich wähle. Ich habe mich viel eingelesen und versucht schlau zu machen, bin jetzt aber an einem Punkt, an dem ich gerne andere Meinungen hören würde.

Also folgende Situation: Ich brauche einen Monitor fürs Gaming. Dabei Spiele ich spiele, bei denen eine hohe Hz-Zahl angenehm wäre (Destiny 2, Pubg, Overwatch etc.) und auch Spiele, bei denen ich eher ein schöneres Bild gegenüber hoher FPS vorziehen würde (Dark Souls, bald Sekiro, bald CyberPunk 2077, DQ 11). Neben dem Gaming programmiere ich auch. Zwar nicht so viel, wie ich spiele, aber wenn ich programmiere, dann schon intensiv. Auf der Arbeit programmiere ich mit einem QHD Monitor seit neustem, und was soll ich sagen, es ist einfach super angenehm und viel entspannter, wenn man viel Programmcode vor einen hat, aber alles so gestochen scharf ist. Meine Augen sind da viel entspannter, auch nach mehreren Stunden. Dadurch bin ich erst auf die Idee gekommen, mir privat so einen zuzulegen. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass QHD (und wahrscheinlich auch 4K) als Office Monitor so viel Sinn machen würde. 

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
Das lasse ich mal absichtlich weg, um die Wahl nicht unnötig einzuschränken. 

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Ja, aber 1080p 60hz, also lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, egal was ich wähle.

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Momentant 1060er, wird aber zeitgleich ersetzt, entweder durch eine 1070ti oder 2070er.

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Siehe oben.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Ja. Es wäre sehr wünschenswert, wenn die Ränder nicht so dick wären. 
Was der Monitor auf keinen Fall haben darf (!) ist eine curved Form. Ich mag curved Monitore überhaupt nicht.

Danke schonmal an jeden, der mir helfen will.

EDIT: 24 Zoll wäre mein Wunsch


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. September 2018)

Da du kein Budget nennen möchtest: ASUS ROG Swift PG27UQ ab €' '2453,01 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GrimScareCrow (29. September 2018)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Da du kein Budget nennen möchtest: ASUS ROG Swift PG27UQ ab €'*'2453,01 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Ok, Message angekommen, witzig. Nur leider habe ich nichts von 4K gesagt. 

Dann sagen wir mal, ich hätte ein Budget von 500€.


----------



## Acoustico (29. September 2018)

24 Zoll, dazu WQHD...da hast du nicht wirklich viel Auswahl. Ich weiß nicht wie wichtig dir G-Sync ist, aber der Acer wäre meine Empfehlung. 165 HZ, G-Sync, leider nur ein schnelles TN Panel aber wie gesagt, unter 27 Zoll hat man da kaum Auswahl.

Acer XB241YU, LED-Monitor HDMI, DisplayPort, USB, NVIDIA G-Sync


----------



## Adhonaj (29. September 2018)

WQHD: Dell S2417DG
Full HD: BenQ Zowie XL2540

erster ist meine Empfehlung. Hat nämlich zudem GSYNC. WQHD frisst aber mehr Leistung, daher abwägen. Farben sind für TN Panel ziemlich gut, Reaktionszeiten mit die besten, die es auf dem Markt gibt. WQHD ist dafür optisch FullHD natürlich um einiges voraus. In 27 Zoll gibt es nochmal einiges an Auswahl, beide Varianten der genannten 24/25 Zoll Geräte z.B. und vom letzteren ein Model in WQHD Auflösung.

Von Asus gäbe es da noch die Swift Reihe:

Asus ROG Strix XG258Q mit 240Hz (mit GSYNC: PG258Q)

von Acer gibt es zudem noch Budget 144Hz Geräte und einen günstigen IPS denAcer XF270HUA, allerdings in 27 Zoll. Hf bei der Auswahl.


----------



## GrimScareCrow (29. September 2018)

Ui,  das sind aber nice Monitore, die ihr da vorgeschlagen habt.

Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen dem Acer XB241YU und dem Dell S2417DG


----------



## ludscha (29. September 2018)

Ich würde gleich ein Upgrade auf 27" WQHD machen, da du sowieso vor hast die Pixelschleuder zu wechseln.


----------



## 0ssi (29. September 2018)

Mach mal Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren, 4.00x aktivieren, DSR Glättung 0% und wähle in deinen Spielen ingame 3840x2160.
Du wirst feststellen, dass beim Gaming die native Pixelanzahl des Monitors zweitrangig ist sondern die Art der Kantenglättung für ein ruhiges Bild sorgt.
Ein Upgrade von von FHD 24" auf WQHD 24" bedeutet, dass man nur noch 60 statt 90FPS hat was schlechter ist weil Spiele ja aus Bewegung bestehen.


----------



## GrimScareCrow (29. September 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Mach mal Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren, 4.00x aktivieren, DSR Glättung 0% und wähle in deinen Spielen ingame 3840x2160.
> Du wirst feststellen, dass beim Gaming die native Pixelanzahl des Monitors zweitrangig ist sondern die Art der Kantenglättung für ein ruhiges Bild sorgt.
> Ein Upgrade von von FHD 24" auf WQHD 24" bedeutet, dass man nur noch 60 statt 90FPS hat was schlechter ist weil Spiele ja aus Bewegung bestehen.



Sorry, das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Warum genau soll denn die FPS auf 60 begrenzt werden, wenn mann von FHD auf QHD wechselt?


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2018)

Er meint damit, dass du bei gleichen Einstellungen in WQHD weniger fps hast.


----------



## Adhonaj (29. September 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Mach mal Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren, 4.00x aktivieren, DSR Glättung 0% und wähle in deinen Spielen ingame 3840x2160.
> Du wirst feststellen, dass beim Gaming die native Pixelanzahl des Monitors zweitrangig ist sondern die Art der Kantenglättung für ein ruhiges Bild sorgt.
> Ein Upgrade von von FHD 24" auf WQHD 24" bedeutet, dass man nur noch 60 statt 90FPS hat was schlechter ist weil Spiele ja aus Bewegung bestehen.



sry aber das ist BS. mein Benq XL2420T kommt von der Bildqualität niemals an meinen Dell S2716DG heran. das sind welten! ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass die größe von 27 zoll vermutlich dazu beiträgt, zumal die panel auch gute ~5 jahre "auseinander" sind.


----------



## RtZk (29. September 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Mach mal Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren, 4.00x aktivieren, DSR Glättung 0% und wähle in deinen Spielen ingame 3840x2160.
> Du wirst feststellen, dass beim Gaming die native Pixelanzahl des Monitors zweitrangig ist sondern die Art der Kantenglättung für ein ruhiges Bild sorgt.
> Ein Upgrade von von FHD 24" auf WQHD 24" bedeutet, dass man nur noch 60 statt 90FPS hat was schlechter ist weil Spiele ja aus Bewegung bestehen.



Der Unterschied zwischen DSR 4k und nativem 4k sind Welten.


----------



## GrimScareCrow (29. September 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Er meint damit, dass du bei gleichen Einstellungen in WQHD weniger fps hast.



Achso, ja klar, das leuchtet mir ein, danke. Die Belastung für die Graka wird ja höher.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. September 2018)

GrimScareCrow schrieb:


> Ok, Message angekommen, witzig. Nur leider habe ich nichts von 4K gesagt.




Seh ich anders:



GrimScareCrow schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass QHD (und wahrscheinlich auch *4K*) als Office Monitor so viel Sinn machen würde.
> ...


----------



## Ace (30. September 2018)

Den Dell 2417DG habe ich schon gehabt kann ich zum Spielen empfehlen,scharfes Bild den gibt es auch als 27"  Dell 2716DG 
mir war er zu klein mit der Zeit so das ich auf einen Asus ROG Swift PG278QR gewechselt bin auch ein gutes Teil


----------



## 0ssi (1. Oktober 2018)

Adhonaj schrieb:


> sry aber das ist BS. mein Benq XL2420T kommt von der Bildqualität niemals an meinen Dell S2716DG heran. das sind welten!


Dann teste doch einfach mal auf deinem ach so tollen Dell 4x DSR und dann erzähle mir, dass ein UHD/4K Monitor um Welten besser wäre.
Ohne gutes AA oder DSR ist dein WQHD  Bewegtbild kein Stück besser als FHD mit 4x DSR. Es gibt nämlich keine bessere Kantenglättung.
Mit 2.25x DSR kann es mithalten aber wirklich sauber skaliert nur 4x DSR was bei WQHD zu viel Leistung kostet. Viel Spaß mit billigem AA.



RtZk schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen DSR 4k und nativem 4k sind Welten.


Stimmt mit nativem 4K ist man auf 60Hz limitiert (wenn man keine 2500€ ausgeben will) und es gibt kein VA Panel mit G-Sync also kein guter Schwarzwert und moderne Bildsynchronisationstechnik,
sprich Schwarz ist nur dunkelgrau und entweder Tearing (Bildrisse bei Bewegung) oder Input Lag mit klassischem V-Sync ertragen. Das sind in der Tat Welten bei der Bildqualität und beim Gameplay.
Und man muss auf temporal AA zurückgreifen wodurch das Bild unscharf wird aber zum Glück gibt es bald DLSS also nur in 1440p rendern und dann durch Upscaling eine Kantenglättung erzeugen lol


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Dann teste doch einfach mal auf deinem ach so tollen Dell 4x DSR und dann erzähle mir, dass ein UHD/4K Monitor um Welten besser wäre.
> Ohne gutes AA oder DSR ist dein WQHD  Bewegtbild kein Stück besser als FHD mit 4x DSR. Es gibt nämlich keine bessere Kantenglättung.
> Mit 2.25x DSR kann es mithalten aber wirklich sauber skaliert nur 4x DSR was bei WQHD zu viel Leistung kostet. Viel Spaß mit billigem AA.


Du vergleichst gerne Äpfel mit Birnen, oder?
Es ging um den direkten Vergleich WQHD vs FHD und nicht WQHD vs FHD DSR 4x.


----------



## 0ssi (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich immer nur von FHD mit AA oder DSR rede weil dass FHD ohne jegliche Kantenglättung schlechter aussieht als WQHD und WQHD schlechter als UHD weiß doch jeder.


----------

